
Tired of waiting for Magic? Try PurseMagic (BTC only, 0 fees, 5% off Amazon) - mrkent
https://twitter.com/PurseIO/status/583317364902514688
======
coinmr
Tried this service and its great! Very smooth and easy to use.

Text (323) 577-8773, and save 5% on Amazon.

